# Christmas Wish Lists?



## Erome (Jan 11, 2011)

I have no clue what to put on my wishlist this year for my family....

I have lots of things I want, but nothing I would consider spending the money on myself- so it's hard to put it on my list thinking my family will buy it for me haha.

I.e I wouldn't buy an IPad for myself, so I don't want to put it on my list...

What kind of things are on everyone's lists this year? Mostly technology gadgets and the like? I need ideas!


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Nothing at all. Just a nice meal with family will be enough.

Seriously, I have too much stuff in the house. Why do any of us need more?

Technology just ends up in the landill in a year or two anyway. I'm trying to reduce the amount of stuff I take to the ewaste. I didn't have to make a single trip this year!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm having problems too. Part of the reason is that I have most of the things I want or will just go and buy it.

My spouse wants a tablet, so that's probably what will be under the tree.

I have actually been asking for 'experiences' with the family. So tickets to the ballet, shows, theatre, amusement park membership, things like that. I find that I sometime cheap out on those things, and don't do as much as we would like. Then when we do go, the kids just love it, I just can't bite the bullet sometimes to buy ballet tickets at $100 per kid so $400 for the family. That's what I'm asking for.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I never get asked what I want, however I like:

Walmart, grocery and gas gift cards.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Isn't that like giving cash?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well i have $700 in Canadian tire money for the friends and family gifts and about 300,000 Aeroplan miles so my family is getting a trip to Florida ,we have 4 days prepaid for the Park from a trip we did in 2009 and Staying with Relatives.We will just do stockings this year and my kids will get enough gifts from grandparents aunts and uncles that we won't have much to buy.For about 5 years my husband and I set a $200 limit on our gifts including the stocking for each of us.If we really want something we buy it ,I have a new computer sitting in my closet , a gift from Santa to me


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

That movie with Bruce Willis


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd love to get a big dumpster brought to our house so I can throw out all the useless presents from Christmas's Past.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

andrewf said:


> Isn't that like giving cash?


yes. The whole idea is I can buy stuff I want and will use. It's to prevent those gifts you receive that you never use..


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

23-25 year old 5ft 10" brunette, about 130lbs, brown eyes, nice lips, perfect curves, settle tan, single, no kids

and I want her sitting in the passenger seat of a brand new white 2011 Audi S5 Coupe with the sport package holding a 1 litre carton of Neilson 2% Chocolate Milk.

This isn't too much to ask for... is it?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Sure there's a lot of pretty girls at the bank, no?> 

I almost got a date (before I met my wife) with a blond lady at TD. I was applying for a loan and asked her out, she said I was two weeks too late. She was newly dating someone else!


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

KaeJS and Jungle ....too funny.

You really got me with the chocolate milk! Didn't see that coming. But dating a girl that works at a bank is a good suggestion from Jungle.

Jungle, why hasn't anyone asked you what you want for Christmas, and why does it keep repeating that you don't have a knife or duct tape. Both items are very handy, ask Red Green.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know what the deal is lately but 90% of the women I'm interested are married (yes, married  ) or are currently in a relationship. 

And of the boyfriends that I have seen from some of these girls... Yuck.

I don't have an issue in recognizing or stating that a man may be attractive to a woman - but sometimes my mind is just boggled by the men these women pick. Not so good looking, low life with no job.... I guess it's all about the inside, though. 

The other 10% just aren't interested at all. 

It's like Drought Season out here.

Edit: But I think I can sometimes make it hard for myself. I always shoot for women at least 2 years older. Sometimes that doesn't fly very well when she finds out I'm 4 years younger, as per my experiences. 
+10 pts for trying?


----------



## Erome (Jan 11, 2011)

The 'not a great pick' boyfriends you are seeing probably have a rather great pick of portfolio perhaps...

(just thought I'd bring it back to CMF theme lol)


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> 23-25 year old 5ft 10" brunette, about 130lbs, brown eyes, nice lips, perfect curves, settle tan, single, no kids


Ah... in the day it was a 6 to 6'2" redhead. Very specific. Now that I am older (and getting brokener), I see beauty in the ladies everywhere. It is very sad to see a young woman fret over her looks. I from the vantage point of age can see past the few extra pounds or the acne or whatever to see the stunning young woman. Too bad she can't see it ... and I can't tell her. Oh the possibilities if I could transplant my 49 year old brain into my 20 year old body.

As for the presents aspect of Christmas, I hate it. I don't think like and want the same sorts of material goods as other people. So I am ineffective in getting something for someone else, and I rarely recieve anything really exciting. Oh yay, another sweater to go with the long line of sweaters going back 30 years. Just ends up being a big waste of money all around.

The one exception would be my MIL. I have never seen anyone try to get into the head of the recipient as her. She has gift giving on the brain 365 days a year and will buy in January for the following Christmas. She is so good at this sort of thing she even bought our wedding present really early, like 6 months before we were engaged.

hboy43


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

KaeJS one thing I found worked was not to be looking for whatever it is you want, too hard.

Some ladies keep their eyes out for confident, non pretencious fellows who appear to be OK with being alone ( or the opposite of needy ). My suggestion would be to get involved with a club or association that is about something you like. Car clubs will be hard to find girls at but if you go to a tractor show you might find some farm girls who can tell you all about how to run one of those. Or join an investment club that gets together face to face once in a while. The thing is you have to go into the world with an agenda that does not include "get a date". You have to have faith and know that it will happen when you least expect it...honest.

But I do enjoy reading your posts about the never ending search for the elusive "perfect girl".  

And Hboy43 I sure hope it's not poor manners to tell people you don't know you like the way they look because I do it all the time. They may look a bit surprised at first but it always turns to a smile.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Kae, did you say you took drugs and smoked?

I can guarantee that turns a lot of people off. It's possible at least some of the women you covet don't like that.

Eating fast food and not caring about your health is also a turn off for some people. Young women today put a lot of effort into their health and appearance and looking good etc. 

Focus on being the best person you can be in all aspects. That goes far beyond owning a car and knowing how to invest money.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> 23-25 year old 5ft 10" brunette, about 130lbs, brown eyes, nice lips, perfect curves, settle tan, single, no kids
> 
> and I want her sitting in the passenger seat of a brand new white 2011 Audi S5 Coupe with the sport package holding a 1 litre carton of Neilson 2% Chocolate Milk.
> 
> This isn't too much to ask for... is it?


Okay, I literally laughed out loud when I read this. 

If this scenario came along for me, I might seriously begin to question my own marriage. The Audi Coupe thing would make me weak in the knees...  I still want that car...


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jon_Snow said:


> If this scenario came along for me, I might seriously begin to question my own marriage. The Audi Coupe thing would make me weak in the knees


Not to mention what the chic and the car would do to your early retirement plan, Jon.
You may have to keep working until 65 to be able to afford both


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> Kae, did you say you took drugs and smoked?


Agreed, drugs is a no brainer, and the smoking is a huge turn off for the vast majority of women who have their sh*t together. Not just women either, most men I know (who have their sh*t together) also would never date a women who smokes. I'm not sure if it's the smell or the health issues, maybe a bit of both. I know I've declined dates from guys who smelled of cigarette smoke, it's just not my thing.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Well yea when you are a non smoker, cigarette smoke is gross.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

That car is kind of cheap and has been ,I'd hold out for the 2012 Audi R8 GT


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Jungle said:


> when you are a non smoker, cigarette smoke is gross.


Who kisses smokers?  The smell makes me ill.

KaeJS, I'll get you Zyban for X-mas.

Just wishing for a Christmas stock market rally for all of us.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> Kae, did you say you took drugs and smoked?
> 
> I can guarantee that turns a lot of people off. It's possible at least some of the women you covet don't like that.
> 
> ...


I have only tried marijuana, nothing else, and I've done it less than 10 times in my life. I would hardly call that "doing drugs".

And yes, I smoke cigars. I do not smoke cigarettes. Cigarettes are like a bad habit. Cigars are something to be enjoyed. You'd be hard pressed to find me smoking during the winter months. It's too cold for that. That's what "smokers" do.

.... As far as everything else goes. Am I living for myself, or someone else? There's no way I'm going to give up cigar smoking and fast food for a woman. People are too picky these days, which is what I think the real issue is. 

I could care less if a girl smokes or not. But you know whats a turn off for me? Girls that care about their health TOO much. My last girlfriend was a vegetarian and that S drove me up the wall. Just eat a burger already.

Do you know how many girls go to clubs, or how many girls have made out with other girls in their lifetime? That, to me, is unattractive as all hell. But you've gotta let some things go... At the end of the day, it's like watching your portfolio drop 0.10%. Are things really that big of a deal?

People need to relax. Everyone in this world is so uptight. Can't we all just get along and have some fun? 

Plus, women my age are ruthless. 90% of them are spoiled and after 18 years old they realize the kind of power they have. It's the same reason your server at the local restaurant is good looking and flirty.

*T.Gal*

I appreciate the Christmas present, but I can live without my Cigars. I think instead of Zyban we can just go to dinner


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Kim said:


> KaeJS one thing I found worked was not to be looking for whatever it is you want, too hard.
> 
> Some ladies keep their eyes out for confident, non pretencious fellows who appear to be OK with being alone ( or the opposite of needy ). My suggestion would be to get involved with a club or association that is about something you like. Car clubs will be hard to find girls at but if you go to a tractor show you might find some farm girls who can tell you all about how to run one of those. Or join an investment club that gets together face to face once in a while. The thing is you have to go into the world with an agenda that does not include "get a date". You have to have faith and know that it will happen when you least expect it...honest.
> 
> ...


Some sound advice above.

As for me commenting on some young stranger's looks ... just seems it would be lecherous (sp?). So far I don't go there, but I am often tempted. A recent example would be a young woman I saw in an antique store. From a distance my head swung around so fast, I am suprised that I didn't get whiplash - tall and lean and shapely. When I found myself closer, she had that gawd awful cakey makup on to hide acne. Poor thing just radiated low self esteem. The tragedy that she could not see through my eyes (and brain and life experience). 

Probably a tragedy for the males too who marry some physically perfect, but otherwise useless and inept woman.

hboy43


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Very interesting threads and comments from everyone. I appreciate all the different points of view here. They're all pretty interesting.

Kae is right about one thing though. Women definitely are in the driver's seat these days and they know it. The power that they have over us men is scary sometimes. I do agree it would be better if we could just get along and have some fun. But people get set in their ways as they get older and 1-2 bad experiences with the wrong person tends to make you a little more careful about who you shack up with. JMO.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

those ball caps with the LED headlights in them - saw one at Mark's work wearhouse... that's my list this year. If I get that, I'll be happy xmas morning.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> Women definitely are in the driver's seat these days and they know it. The power that they have over us men is scary sometimes.


Nein, mein Freund - it's been the same throughout history.
Since prehistoric times.
Never been different.
Think of Helen, Cleopatra, Catherine the Great, etc.
I bet the men of every generation said the exact same thing you did.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Not in everything! 

We need to increase women's participation in politics for example and by that I mean, put more in office!


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyway...

Had the discussion with family about Christmas this year. Other than a few DVDs to replace old VHS movies, we all agree to be happy with the big meal. No gifts required. I have too much stuff as it is, so don't really need anything else. We're all adults.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> Kae is right about one thing though. Women definitely are in the driver's seat these days and they know it. The power that they have over us men is scary sometimes. I do agree it would be better if we could just get along and have some fun. But people get set in their ways as they get older and 1-2 bad experiences with the wrong person tends to make you a little more careful about who you shack up with. JMO.


Completely agree. I've always thought it easier for a woman, almost any woman really, to get a date or whatever else she's in the mood for than most men. Not sure why that is, it's not like there's 50 men for every woman in the world.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Addy said:


> Not sure why that is, it's not like there's 50 men for every woman in the world.


... There kind of is.

From what I've gathered so far in my young 21 year old brain, women are more picky compared to men, which means women get their choice.

1 woman may only date 1 man out of 20, but I'm sure at least 10 of those same men would date that same woman.

It goes the same for a lot of things... I find men are more passive and generally care less about this or that, as long as the big picture is there.

But, to each their own. 

*Jon Snow,* this is for you, my friend:


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for that KaeJS... might be worth postposing early retirement a couple of years to get one of those. I most likely won't, though...


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey kaejs....go check-out the music thread,maybe karen can hook u up with her grandaughter lol...shes a soild hottie!plays music too!lol


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

lol @ donald.

She is good looking, that's for sure.

BC is a little far, don'tcha think?


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

It's funny, Donald, but I thought of KaeJS when I was posting Meredith's songs, too, but only to wonder if it was possible that he wouldn't disapprove of the music I was posting this time quite as much as he usually does! 

I know it's not really his kind of music, but maybe a little bit closer!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I actually listened to both songs all the way through and didn't mind them.

It is not "my" music, but I can appreciate it.

It's definitely not something that needs to be turned off immediately like some of T.Gal's musical postings.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

> It's definitely not something that needs to be turned off immediately...


Wow - that's quite a compliment coming from you!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> 1. I actually listened to both songs all the way through and didn't mind them.
> 2. It's definitely not something that needs to be turned off immediately like some of T.Gal's musical postings.


1. Try listening more than once and maybe you'll actually LIKE them!
2. LOL; many will tell you DISCO was the BEST!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

*T. Gal,*

Maybe I'll buy you the Nirvana "With The Lights Out" Box Set for Christmas.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

@ kaejs....you could make it happen!i think there is a few bmo out in van?lol

Things could go so well next thing ya know you will be having sunday dinners with karen,maybe you'll even have Karen shorting the euro by yrs end lol


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

donald said:


> @ kaejs....*you could make it happen!i think there is a few bmo out in van?lol*
> 
> Things could go so well next thing ya know *you will be having sunday dinners with karen*,maybe you'll even have *Karen shorting the euro* by yrs end lol




I think my risk/reward alarms just went off.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

You two have had me laughing harder than I have for a very long time!


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

It is getting harder and harder to choose gifts that people will appreciate. Even children are harder and start falling out of most people's price-range after they reach an age of about 7. It used to be that as a gift for a teenager, someone couldn't miss by buying you a record album. Now they would chastise you for spending money on something they could just down-load. It seems that we all complain about not having enough money but at the same token there is nothing we need - at least nothing within most people's gift-giving budget. 

As for myself, when my kids ask what to get me I tell them to just buy a selection of specialty beers - the kinds that I wouldn't usually buy for myself, but that I enjoy. Practical beats a necktie.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

That is a gorgeous car, and probably great for getting a woman who's drop dead gorgeous, superficial and materialistic... and if you want a short term fling thats the car that may very well get you exactly that.

If you're looking for a long term relationship that is most likely not the car that would attract a level-headed, stable, interested-in-marriage-and-having-children type of woman. Difficult to fit kids car seat in the back and a PITA to strap and unstrap the kids with a two door.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Addy said:


> That is a gorgeous car, and probably great for getting a *woman who's drop dead gorgeous*, superficial and materialistic... and* if you want a short term fling thats the car that may very well get you exactly that.*
> 
> If you're looking for a long term relationship that is most likely not the car that would attract a level-headed, stable,* interested-in-marriage-and-having-children type of woman. Difficult to fit kids car seat in the back and a PITA to strap and unstrap the kids with a two door.*


Yep. I chose the right car.


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

KaeJS I checked back to your original "What I would like for Xmas" post and see that you did not mention " smart, kind, thoughtful, loving".....so I guess you are right ....... you did pick the right car. 

I don't feel it matters what the fellow is driving as long as he offers to open your door, doesn't have garbage piled high in the passenger seat, asks you what you would like to listen to ( if anything because if your really into one another you'll be talking non stop ) and let's a girl put her feet on the dash. hehe 

I saw those LED light hats in Lee Valley! I thought they were great too but I never got one. They would be super handy when your trying to cut twines off of bales in the dark, or fix water bowls in the dark or any # of things that you wish you had a third arm, for holding the flashlight.

And TRM I tried in vain last year to convince the adults in our family to do away with gift buying for one another or at the very least draw names and just enjoy the food and each others company. But we have 3 pro shoppers who live to buy! So I am stuck getting them all gifts they probably will all dislike. Your lucky your family is practical. The good thing is I am almost all done shopping and will be able to enjoy the Holiday Season as it was meant to be , baking, visiting and enjoying the occasional Chritmas time spirit!


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

the only car I ever had that seemed to impress females was my '81 VW Scirocco. 
Why they thought it was cool:
One single windshield wiper...

Flamboyant cars impress girls about as much as overplucked eyebrows impress guys.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> 23-25 year old 5ft 10" brunette, about 130lbs, brown eyes, nice lips, perfect curves, settle tan, single, no kids
> 
> and I want her sitting in the passenger seat of a brand new white 2011 Audi S5 Coupe with the sport package holding a 1 litre carton of Neilson 2% Chocolate Milk.
> 
> This isn't too much to ask for... is it?


Hey, 5ft 10" and 130 lbs, it's not going to be a 1 litre carton 2% Chocolate Milk, maybe if you've been really good this year, 250 ml of skim (with a nice milk mustache (it is after all, "Movember")!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Kim said:


> KaeJS I checked back to your original "What I would like for Xmas" post and see that you did not mention " smart, kind, thoughtful, loving".....so I guess you are right ....... you did pick the right car.


Smart, kind, thoughtful and loving would all be great! 

... but wouldn't that be pushing it? 



Mall Guy said:


> Hey, 5ft 10" and 130 lbs, it's not going to be a 1 litre carton 2% Chocolate Milk, maybe if you've been really good this year, 250 ml of skim (with a nice milk mustache (it is after all, "Movember")!


The chocolate milk is for me, not for her. 

And, I don't partake in Movember... Sorry.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

They have plastic women like that, they don't complain, they don't argue, they are not hard to get and they don't leave you for someone who is less interested in their physical attributes than who they are as a person. 

I also never understood the whole idea of picking a girlfriend when too impaired to drive, an activity much simpler than picking someone you want to spend significant time with. 

As for my Christmas present, I just want it to be safe and sound for everyone. As a whole I dislike this very consumer oriented time of year and if my mom gets me another pair of pyjama's that I'll never wear, I think I'll scream. Last year was some tiger striped pj's that were several sizes too small. 

Gift Tip: If you get a gift that encourages you to say that "If the recipient diets and loses a few pounds it'll be just lovely" you have gone awfully horribly off track. Just saying.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

^ Another great post by Berube!

What we have been doing more and more is forgoing the gifts altogether (unless there is something specific someone wants such as DVDs or something relatively inexpensive like that). As adults our focus is simply on the delicious meal and time together.


----------

